# Filter working ??



## razer (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi to u all 

ok got new pond 1000 litres with a lotus green genie 2000 installed 
trouble is how can i tell its on and working as it makes no noise and got no lights or anything the description says it will stop my water going green keep the water crystal clear .

Well the water is not that clear and all the stones in it have gone green 
is this normal?

the water pump i have is not up to the job of pumping the water starts off well but then slows to a dribble in under two days i supose this could affect the filter ?
I am going to get a water pump wich is hopefully going to do the job of giving the filter around 1200/1600 lts per hour 

the 3000 model
http://www.bradshawsdirect.co.uk/Bra...oduct/PMPP.htm

or
the 2500 model
http://www.bradshawsdirect.co.uk/Bra...duct/OAUPP.htm 

any advice would be great 

many thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

green stones are normal even when the pump works (the algae clings pretty well). But pump flow should be mostly uniform over time. If it slows, I agree something is likely blocking the inlet (look for leaves on the slits, clogging a hose, or interfering with the impeller (part that spins). You do have to clean everything periodically, but every few days is too frequently.


----------



## razer (Sep 17, 2009)

emc7 said:


> green stones are normal even when the pump works (the algae clings pretty well). But pump flow should be mostly uniform over time. If it slows, I agree something is likely blocking the inlet (look for leaves on the slits, clogging a hose, or interfering with the impeller (part that spins). You do have to clean everything periodically, but every few days is too frequently.



cool thanks


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

Two threads ? :/ anyways it takes a while for a filter to start taking a visible effect. your other thread .... http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-freshwater/25645-filter-filtering.html


----------



## razer (Sep 17, 2009)

N0z said:


> Two threads ? :/ anyways it takes a while for a filter to start taking a visible effect. your other thread .... http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-freshwater/25645-filter-filtering.html


Errr yea whoops sorry about that new to the forum and figured i post in wrong section as i have a pond with goldfish here is better :fish:

anyway thanks for your comment i'm sure it does take a bit of time been running for two months now but not having a pump that is pants has not helped so i going big and any exces:!extra)flow i will divert to a fountain 
cheers


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I guess it your pump is way too strong, it could suck shut your pipe/hose if it is soft and not rigid. That would cause a reduction in flow similar to a kinked garden hose.


----------



## razer (Sep 17, 2009)

emc7 said:


> I guess it your pump is way too strong, it could suck shut your pipe/hose if it is soft and not rigid. That would cause a reduction in flow similar to a kinked garden hose.



ok had'nt thought of that but does'nt a pump push the water through the pipe to the filter ?


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

Btw i have a green genie 2200 and the filter media it came with was so awefull that i went out and brought some new stuf then it all worked fine


----------



## razer (Sep 17, 2009)

N0z said:


> Btw i have a green genie 2200 and the filter media it came with was so awefull that i went out and brought some new stuf then it all worked fine


yea cheers buddy sounds like a good idea thanks i'll do that
is there any you would recomend as i have had a quick look and its either little plastic tubes for £3 or it well expensive koi bio carbon stuff i've got the plastic stuff at mo is there some middle ground i'll keep looking i dont think i need the carbon stuff do i? its just 4 golfish but if their be better for it i give whatever a go nice 1


----------

